# Ouija board How to



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I used this reindeer motor; Cam Arm Kit Includes Motor

Wood, mine was cut at 15"x20" but any size works, I used a thicker piece for the bottom and a piece much thinner on top. I cut the sides only after measuring the height at the top of the magnet after it was mounted to ensure that I could get good contact.


Motor mounting material, I used a lot of scraps that I had so you may think of a better way to mount this motor. I used strapping metal only because it was pliable enough to bend and to hold my motor down firmly.

aluminum scrap, the length will depend on the size of your board and the amount of movement you want for your board. 12" should be more than enough to start out with and you can cut it down to fit. I took the arm off that comes with the motor and screwed the aluminum bar down to the plastic arm and used some washers underneath it to level it out a little. I actually have two different for ease of mounting the thinner piece but really only one is needed. 

Magnets- just bought a bag of about 6 or 8 at a craft store. I used a piece of scrap metal to hold the pieces from trying to attach to each other. I think glue would have worked just as well here. I used 3 on the aluminum bar and 2 under the panache. 

The metal piece that the bar touches is used to reverse the polarity of the reindeer motor. Without this, the crank arm will make a complete circle. Now you may even want to have this effect, this is your project so you decide the look you want. This is just a piece of scrap metal I found, but even a piece of wood would probably work if you can't find anything else to use. 

The design on top was the most fun trying to pick just the right font. I ended up using Viking and some clip art. A piece of carbon paper to trace the design and I would highly recommend using a paint pen to mark rather that a permanent marker as it runs a little. I used a wood stain then a coat of polyurethane and lightly sanded it with steel wood after it dried to smooth it out a little. It could have used a second coat but I needed to get this out in the mail as this was a gift for someone else.

I added some hinges to the back. 

The panache was made with the same wood as I used for the top of the board. I drilled out an opening on the bottom trying real hard not to go all the way through then ended up just chiseling it out. Anyway I glued a magnet in the hole and then added another (just stacked them) to make it appear to float better. I actually think there is less friction lifting it up off the board like that. 

If you find that you don’t get enough contact you can prop up the motor a little by wedging scraps underneath the motor to lift it up. I did quite a bit of tweaking to get it right, so have fun building.

Feel free to ask questions as I know this is a very vague how to but I think the video will be more help than this how to.


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you place the magnets towards the front of the panache? I'm assuming that's how you got the piece to change it's pointing direction before moving.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, I was hoping to get some what of a randon like movement putting it near the front.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_That looks awesome, now that would freak me out if the panache started to move to some of the lower letters and numbers. _


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

k.dacalio said:


> _That looks awesome, now that would freak me out if the panache started to move to some of the lower letters and numbers. _


Yes, It can be made to do just that. I'm currently working on a chess board that the mechanics could work here to do just that. It took a while to figure it and I'll post a video real soon so you can see what I mean.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Can't wait. _


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea. Can use the magnet movement for lots of spooky things. Thanks


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome, I love it!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Sweet prop, Buccaneerbabe! Thanks for the link to the little motors too. I think those would come in handy for lots of little props.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks again! Gothikim, I couldn't resist buying a few extra of those motors. Problem is I now have more motors than I have props to build for. Oh well better start making more plans.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Haunted chessboard*

This following isn't mine, but I love it:






I like the minimalism and simplicity of the one moving chess piece. When I thought of crafting a haunted chess board, I'd envisioned multiple pieces moving--but that would be tough to do (for me anyway).

Are there any toys that I could repurpose to create a moving planchette / ouija board effect or the haunted chessboard effect. Obviously I need magnets. But what's the simplest way I could achieve a back and forth motion in a small area like a game board? I have absolutely no talent for electronics (e.g. wiring up circuits) and can only do the simplest of hacks. So I'm looking for the easiest solution possible.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Mikeerdas, I made a chess board a couple years ago using he same design as I did for my ouija board. 
Here are a couple pics of how I mounted the motor for this one.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks BuckaneerBabe! Excellent work.


----------



## 64physhy (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you explain how you made the polarity reversal happen? I've been trying to figure out how for a while now, and don't get it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

All reindeer motors automatically reverse direction if the movement is stopped by something.

That's why these motors are perfect for the Ouija Bd. prop.


----------

